# Almoraima Authentic approach -versus-Tourist approach part 1



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Almoraima by Paco De Lucia (20/August/2009)
Authentic approach -versus- Tourist approach
Part 1) http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo76.html



Your friend 
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]


----------

